# Vitamin Supplement



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello All,

One of my friend who raises Tipplers and Hiflighers advised me to use the some Vitamin Supplements available locally here. Just wanted to share this and let me know what do all think of this.

1. Amnovit
http://www.intervet.co.in/products/amnovit/020_product_details.aspx

2. Ambiplex
http://www.brihans.in/products.html

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Vitamin supplements when provided consistently can improve health but dont over dose than that prescribed in the supplement.

I use Vimeral http://www.poulvet.com/vetproducts/medicine_detail.php?mediid=424

The prescription is usually for 100 birds so I reduce it approximately for my pigeons


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for information and tried to send message hope you got it..Well as far as vitamins are concerned I sometimes get not trusting these things and this is for larger animals and I know you can overdose with pigeons and I think it is the b vitamins that you can overdose with---I rather go natural--just me---a lot of people don't see any thing wrong with vitamins and they really like them and Sreesh do you use these every week for the 4 days they say??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

1 ml of Vimeral, 1 ml of Tefroli and 1 ml of Ossomin in 1 litre of drinking water daily

Tefroli - http://www.ttkhealthcare.com/animalcare/tefroli_syrup_poultry.htm

Ossomin - http://www.ttkhealthcare.com/animalcare/ossominsuspension_poultry.htm

My birds don't have access to outside areas where they can pick up minerals, etc from the earth/soil and these are mainly fancy breeds which are not flown.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those vitamins look interesting but they are for poultry and don't they special ones for just pigeons or doesn't it make any difference and the link says 7 days a month..(2nd link) Is that what you give your birds..c.hert


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I started giving vitamins last year daily and it was not good for the birds. Their droppings got very loose. I now give them on Sunday and Wednesday - and sometimes skip a week.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

As per my the advice from my friend, the supplements should be used once a week or max. twice.
There are all the chances of overdosage and hence has to be very careful.

I too prefer Garlic, ACV, curd (very rarely) to boost the immunity system........


----------

